# (3) Low Hour CaseIH Tractors on Iowa Auction: Preview



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Check out the (3) very low hour CaseIH tractors on Fred & Arlys Reimers Nov. 10th farm retirement auction in Archer, IA...1998 CaseIH 8930 FWA w/2980 hours; 1990 CaseIH 7110 2WD w/2521 hours; 1993 CaseIH 5230 FWA w/2886 hours. Here's Youtube preview video showing the tractors with auctioneer Del Beyer interviewing the Remiers, then I chime in to show recent auction prices on other low hour CaseIH 8930's, 7110's and 5230's:






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Hmmmm. Right in my neck of the woods. Bout 20 min drive away.


----------

